# As is



## América

Tengo una consulta sobre un documento legal. No estoy segura cómo traducir AS IS, el texto es el siguiente:

XXX is providing YYY with the product *"as is"*. Except as set forth above, XXX makes no warranties or conditions whatsoever....

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Outsider

Creo que "como está", o "tal como está", es una buena traducción de "as is".


----------



## Christian

Si esta quebrado, el problema es tuyo. (If it's broken, it's your problem.)

Used cars are sometimes sold "as is." There is no guarantee. 

_Correct me for the benefit of all students._


----------



## kiro

Hola, he encontrado lo siguiente, espero que te ayude:

_*en las condiciones en las que se encuentra

*Así se traduce el "AS IS" del inglés que significa que no se responsabilizan por los inconvenientes que puedan surgir y que no garantizan el producto. Es usual para mercadería usuada o de rezago._


----------



## América

kiro said:
			
		

> Hola, he encontrado lo siguiente, espero que te ayude:
> 
> _*en las condiciones en las que se encuentra*_
> 
> _Así se traduce el "AS IS" del inglés que significa que no se responsabilizan por los inconvenientes que puedan surgir y que no garantizan el producto. Es usual para mercadería usuada o de rezago._


 
Gracias todos por las respuestas. Me quedo con *en las condiciones en las que se encuentra  *


----------



## Bbaby

Hi!

No entiendo el significado de la siguiente frase:

Information on this website is provided on an "as is" basis

¿que significado se le da al "as is"?

Gracias


----------



## babep

"como se vé/aprecia/observa en la foto/imagen"

o sea, que no esperes más de lo que se puede ver...


----------



## DCPaco

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_is


----------



## Bbaby

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## América

Tal vez te sirva este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=70477


----------



## perseo

Hola. Necesito ayuda para traducir la expresion "as is" en el siguiente contexto:

*All shoes are sold "As is " so take a close look at the pictures before bidding and asking for a refund or exchange , BECAUSE that doesn't qualify at all for any refund or exchange ...Again all our sneakers are usually at least 2 years old and deadstock sold "As is"**
*


----------



## DCPaco

tal como están...

This is the whole concept of "buyer beware."


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

De acuerdo con DCPaco.
Aqui te dirían:
"...sold as is... " Se venden como rosquillas.


----------



## Vivero

Se usa mucho en _software_, para indicar que compras el programa "tal cual es", "tal como está", como muy bien dice DCPACO, y no te garantizan nada que se adapte a tus necesidades particulares, ni siquiera a necesidades que tú considerarías generales. Exagerando un poco, si el programa cambia todas las letras "A" por "H", en teoría la cláusula "as is" te impide quejarte, porque has comprado un programa que, tal como está, cambia las aes por haches.

JoseCarlosdel: no encuentro relación con "se venden como rosquillas"... siempre pensé que eso quería decir que se venden mucho, muy bien, abundantemente, pero no que se vendan "tal cual son" (aunque con las rosquillas es difícil pretender otra cosa ;-)


----------



## perseo

gracias a todos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Me pregunto si alguien por aquí sabe cuál es la traducción del concepto que seguidamente marco en rojo. Aparece en un contrato de distribución. 

Saludos y gracias de antemano  

*X does not warrant X products which are not manufactured by X.  Such products are provided by X on an “AS IS” basis.  *


----------



## JillN

How about "en su estado actual"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

It makes quite a lot of sense, but I was wondering whether there was an established equivalent term in Spanish.

Thank you, JillN!


----------



## Vivero

Me lo he preguntado yo también frecuentemente. Veo que las condiciones legales de Creative Commons utilizan "tal cual", pero luego ponen entre paréntesis la expresión inglesa "as is". También encuentro otros papeles legales que dicen "como está" o "tal como está", o "sin garantía". Puedes ver la búsqueda de textos legales que he hecho aquí. Como verás, le pido a Google que me busque los textos que contengan "as is", y también la palabra "contrato", y que estén en castellano.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fenomenal tu ayuda, Vivero: ¡un 10, en serio!

A ver al final cómo lo dejo; pero, sea como sea, me van a ir muy bien tus enlaces e ideas.

Ciao, ciao!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Al final he optado por "de acuerdo con las condiciones originales". Creo que es bastante fiel al original. A mí me pasa que no me gusta dejar cosas en inglés en las traducciones (si se puede evitar, claro está...)

¡Saludos desde Barcelona!


----------



## Vivero

Un placer, TraductoraPobleSec. Luego he encontrado esta otra licencia. "El software se facilita tal cual, y ni [fabricante] ni sus proveedores ofrecen ninguna garantía... etc"

La verdad es que es una condición leonina: yo se lo doy, usted paga, y con independencia de lo que yo le haya dado, usted se calla si luego no le gusta.

Ciao


----------



## luli5

estoy la licecencia de un producto de software y hay una frase que no entiendo muy bien:

EXCEPT FOR THE FOREGOING LIMITED WARRANTY, THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED, AS IS, WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED.
 
La terminología es bastante espcífica pero como podría decir en castellano?
 
A excepción de la garantía previamente otorgada el software es entregado, ..... sin ninguna garanatía expresa o implícita.


----------



## svaneska

as is = así como es
...simplemente como se entrega
...de tal manera

hope this helps


----------



## Lusobe

Hay otras posibilidades:
tal cual, tal como está, en el estado en que se encuentra


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

luli5 said:


> estoy la licecencia de un producto de software y hay una frase que no entiendo muy bien:
> 
> EXCEPT FOR THE FOREGOING LIMITED WARRANTY, THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED, AS IS, WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED.
> 
> La terminología es bastante espcífica pero como podría decir en castellano?
> 
> A excepción de la garantía previamente otorgada el software es entregado, ..... sin ninguna garanatía expresa o implícita.


Apoyo a _lusobe : *en el estado en que se encuentra*_


----------



## Fistandantilus

"Tal cual".


----------



## soniagray

Hola, 

   Estaria muy agradecida si alguien pudiera traducirme el significado concreto de "as is" en este pequeño parrafo. _" I just hope no one uses these pills on me because I think I fall in love too fast as is"_

_   ¿_Puede significar que esta persona se enamora muy rapido o con un efecto inmediato....o por otro lado esta hablando de su situacion actual, tal y como esta ahora?

        Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

soniagray said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estaria muy agradecida si alguien pudiera traducirme el significado concreto de "as is" en este pequeño parrafo. _" I just hope no one uses these pills on me because I think I fall in love too fast as is"_
> 
> _   ¿_Puede significar que esta persona se enamora muy rapido o con un efecto inmediato....o por otro lado esta hablando de su situacion actual, tal y como esta ahora?
> 
> Muchas gracias


Sin profundizar en el análisis, de la simple lectura y rápida interpretación entendería que quiso decir que

'espero que nadie me proporcione estas píldoras porque pienso que me enamoro demasiado rápido (tal como sea, sea como sea la persona)'.


----------



## luli5

yo diria alo como de por sí, aunque no se si es un poco informal:
 
'espero que nadie me proporcione estas píldoras porque de por si me enamoro demasiado rápido'


----------



## donnacim

soniagray said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estaria muy agradecida si alguien pudiera traducirme el significado concreto de "as is" en este pequeño parrafo. _" I just hope no one uses these pills on me because I think I fall in love too fast as is"_
> 
> _   ¿_Puede significar que esta persona se enamora muy rapido o con un efecto inmediato....o por otro lado esta hablando de su situacion actual, tal y como esta ahora?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Llego tarde, pero por si aún le interesa a alguien, 

_" I just hope no one uses these pills on me because I think I fall in love too fast as is"_

El "as is" aquí equivale "ya."  O sea, 

Espero que nadie me proporcione estas píldoras porque ya me enamoro demasiado rápido.


----------



## soniagray

Hola Donnacim,

    Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Como se dice en España....."Más vale tarde que nunca"

    De todas formas, me gustaria si pudieras aclarme la frase un poco mas. Si como tu dices "as is" equivale a "ya", esta frase significaria que:

  1. ¿La persona ya esta enamorada?

        o tal vez......

  2.  ¿La persona ya se enamora con facilidad (demasiado rapido)?

     Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.  Un abrazo


----------



## donnacim

soniagray said:


> Hola Donnacim,
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Como se dice en España....."Más vale tarde que nunca"
> 
> De todas formas, me gustaria si pudieras aclarme la frase un poco mas. Si como tu dices "as is" equivale a "ya", esta frase significaria que:
> 
> 1. ¿La persona ya esta enamorada?
> 
> o tal vez......
> 
> 2.  ¿La persona ya se enamora con facilidad (demasiado rapido)?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.  Un abrazo





De nada soniagray, me alegro haber ayudado.  En cuanto a la aclaración, la segunda opción.  Es una persona que *suele* enamorarse facilamente.  Si quisiera expresar la primera, habría que poner " . . . *I'm falling* in love too fast . . . " en lugar de " .  . . *I fall* in love too fast . . . "  
Eso sí, puede que se va enamorando ahora, pero refiere al hecho de que es algo habitual.  En inglés, el presente de indicativo (I fall) siempre expresa las cosas habituales.  
Un abrazo.


----------



## LAUCA

Hi I need this translation into spanish:

the software is provided "AS IS", without warranty of any kind...

Thank in advance.
Lauca


----------



## nv1962

"tal cual se ofrece"


----------



## LAUCA

thank you very much


----------



## Lerma

_*...con las propiedades que se especifican

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...g/wiki/As_is+"as+is"&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es
*_


----------



## nv1962

No creo; se refiere a que el producto se ofrece "tal cual" - sea especificado el producto, o no, o sea: te lo bajas (lo usas) tal y como está, según lo encuentras (se te ofrece), sin haber más servicios o productos adicionales disponibles _bajo las condiciones especificadas_. En este caso, las condiciones son: inexistencia de garantía alguna.

Editado para agregar precisamente la explicación a la que enlaza Lerma:


> "As is" denotes that the seller is selling, and the buyer is buying an item *in whatever condition it presently exists*, and that the buyer is accepting the item *"with all faults", whether or not immediately apparent*.


O sea, "tal cual" - o quizá, a lo sumo: "en las condiciones *en las que se presente* el producto" (que no es lo mismo que "las propiedades que se especifican")


----------



## Lerma

nv1962 said:


> No creo; se refiere a que el producto se ofrece "tal cual" - sea especificado el producto, o no, o sea: te lo bajas (lo usas) tal y como está, según lo encuentras (se te ofrece), sin haber más servicios o productos adicionales disponibles _bajo las condiciones especificadas_. En este caso, las condiciones son: inexistencia de garantía alguna.
> 
> Editado para agregar precisamente la explicación a la que enlaza Lerma:
> O sea, "tal cual" - o quizá, a lo sumo: "en las condiciones *en las que se presente* el producto" (que no es lo mismo que "las propiedades que se especifican")



Creo que tienes razón. Sobre todo con la matización que haces al final. Saludos. Lerma


----------



## starrylady07

hello 

I have a doubt on the term "as is" 
how would it properly be translated? 

used as follows: 
*Used Aircraft "AS IS" *

I'm thinking somewhere along the lines of 

*Avión Usado “Tal y cómo está”*


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Wouldn't it be "as it's" in English?


----------



## starrylady07

Hmm no, it's an English term, 
for example when there's a sale, the stores specify 
"as is, not exchanges"

I just don't know how it's used in Spanish


----------



## starrylady07

oops i mean 
*"as is, no exchanges" *


----------



## WestSideGal

AlbertoCrakito said:


> Wouldn't it be "as it's" in English?


 
"As is" is a standard phrase in English referring to the state or condition of a product at the time of sale.  It means it is being offered in its current condition without intent of repair by the seller.


----------



## starrylady07

Yeah, that's what it is 

Would you happen to know its translation?


----------



## Valvs

Have you tried using the search unitilty of these forums? A search for "as is" returns a number of links to other threads on this subject. Some of the suggestions in the other threads include: 
"tal cual", "tal como está", "en el estado en que se encuentra". I am  sure there are more suggestions to be found here:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?forumtitles=1&tranword=as+is 
(Check those links which contain "as is")


----------



## starrylady07

Well I had looked it up, but didn't find any threads on it, but thank you for sharing


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Thanks to Starrylady07 and WestSideGal for your explanations. Really helpful.


----------



## WestSideGal

Lo que encontré por internet es la frase *"en condición actual*" que me parece la más cercana en sentido a "as is". ¿Te sirve?


----------



## Sköll

Some of the previous threads:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=70477
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=279516
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=283524
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=465095
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1481425
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=351079


----------



## SDLX Master

starrylady07 said:


> hello
> 
> I have a doubt on the term "as is"
> how would it properly be translated?
> 
> used as follows:
> *Used Aircraft "AS IS" *
> 
> I'm thinking somewhere along the lines of
> 
> *Avión Usado “Tal y como está”*


 
Yes, you are right. However, I would recommend you use the word "*aeronave*" instead of avión, and check my correction on your feed.


----------



## starrylady07

Oh, yes I see, yeah I changed it to aeronave, 

Thank you all


----------



## Cancion

Pero corrije el tiempo verbal: en las condiciones en las que se encuentr*e*


----------

